# Update: Snabies!!



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

As some of you may have read here http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/interesting-xray*updated-pic-pg-2*-15606/ One of our pastel ball pythons laid eggs... and over the last 3 days they have hatched.

There were 7 eggs
1 normal
3 pastels
2 super pastels 
and 1 egg that didn't make it.

I can't wait for them to shed and start eating, they are so sweet!

Wakey Wakey Little Snakey....










One of the supers in Drew's hand










The normal with one still playing peek a boo










a pastel










Group shot (from left to right: normal, 3 pastels, 2 supers)










I <3 them so much!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool. Awesome that they hatched.


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats on the snabies! They're gorgeous!  Even the "normal" has a great pattern, nice spots down the back.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! they look beautiful!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

They're beautiful! i wish i had one, but i'm afraid of em. lol!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Nothing to be afraid of with these guys, reaching an average of 4 feet they stay a really nice manageable size.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing! I still remember that awesome x-ray shot - one of the coolest things I've ever seen. Great to see the little ones. Nicely done


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

WOW! theyre gorgeous! Congrats on the babies  What you gonna do with all them?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

If only I'm allowed to own one...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

carla said:


> WOW! theyre gorgeous! Congrats on the babies  What you gonna do with all them?


We'll be keeping one (or both) of the super pastels and the rest will be for sale once they have shed and are eating regularly 

Or... if I happen to win the lottery: keeping them all. (But I don't think that'll be happening  )

gmachine: sure you can get one, I say so!


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Do you think you're going to keep them all, Keri?  Looking forward to updates!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

mortava said:


> Do you think you're going to keep them all, Keri?  Looking forward to updates!


Only if I win the lottery


----------

